# Gros ouvrage Molvange - France - October 2012



## saul_son (Oct 28, 2012)

Gros ouvrage Molvange is a "large work" of the Maginot Line. The fort was built between 1930 and 1935 and saw little action in the 2nd World War, the bunker did however provide the hardened headquarters for the NATO 4th Allied Tactical Air Force during the Cold War until Frances withdrawal from NATO in the mid to late 1960's.

More history here.

This was one of five Maginot Line Fortresses we visited, we some how missed the Usine though. Access was fun!!


----------



## King Al (Oct 28, 2012)

Great pics Saul-Son, interesting place that! I would love to see this one


----------



## maxmix (Oct 29, 2012)

Wow, superb


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 29, 2012)

hey hey hey! Nice one and time to add it to my list!


----------



## karltrowitz (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice photos.


----------



## night crawler (Oct 30, 2012)

Hmm may be a taster of what is to come.


----------



## Engineer (Nov 3, 2012)

Nice pics.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 3, 2012)

Sweeet! Not normally my thing, but loving this!


----------



## shane.c (Nov 3, 2012)

Great pics......


----------



## chris (Nov 3, 2012)

Fantastic  Well done


----------

